
Consumers confused about “5G” phones - Animats
https://news.strategyanalytics.com/press-release/ux-innovation/consumers-are-confused-5g-finds-strategy-analytics
======
Animats
* Nearly two thirds of consumers surveyed claimed ‘Basic Familiarity’ or to be ‘Very Familiar’ with 5G, but of this nearly one fifth of consumers already thought they had 5G.

* While one in four consumers in the US listed 5G as an important feature, one in five didn’t yet see a need for 5G...

* Apple fans in the US believe they are 5G leaders despite market reality. (Apple does not sell a 5G phone)

------
Nokinside
Techies are also confused. Several times I have heard the claim that 5G only
works millimeter wave range and it's only for high density cities.

5G NG goes from 410 MHz to 52.6 GHz. Sub-1 GHz is for coverage wide coverage
across suburban and rural areas and help IoT services.

NG encoding is somewhat more computationally expensive in the device, but has
more efficient transmission. The bet is that microprocessors continue to
become more energy efficient in the future. Energy efficiency of base stations
in the rural areas is big thing going for 5G.

